# SPONSORS > TMC Iberia >  Fundos 3D

## PauloEduardo

Boas Noites,
Estive a ver no site da TMC (Geral), que vocês vendem fundos 3D Marinhos para reefs.

Qual é preço dos mesmos?

Em especial os seguintes:

- TMC: Aquarium Products - Natureform Aquarium Backgrounds

- "Marine Reef"
- "Indonesian Reef"

Cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## TMC IBERIA

Respondido por email.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Também gostava de saber o preço deles se for possível

----------


## TMC IBERIA

Exmos srs,

A TMC Iberia é apenas um distribuidor. Nesse sentido apenas temos relações comerciais com os logistas espalhados por tempo a peninsula ibérica continental e ilhas.

Devido ao facto de existirem diferentes preços de transporte para cada uma das lojas, bem como diversas margens aplicáveis devido a diferentes custos fixos de cada loja, o valor de PVP é variável de loja para loja.

Se nos enviarem um email para iberia@tropicalmarinecentre.co.uk teremos todo o gosto em indicar-lhe algumas lojas na cidade one reside já que será assim mais fácil para obter os produtos.

Sobre questões técnicas sobre os produtos teremos todo o gosto em responder.

Sempre ao vosso dispor,
Brian Schaff

----------

